# What are the highest scores ever achieved in SCHH3/IPO3?



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

What's the highest score ever achieved by a German Shepherd?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

100-100-100 300p


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

lhczth said:


> 100-100-100 300p


lol...ok who was the dog-and trainer-and did the trainer have OCD?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

300 is the potential 

Enno Antrefftal BSP 299 (Fritz Biehler) 

Drigon Fuhrmannshof BSP 299 (Fritz Biehler) 

they got there because Biehler understood the dog's heritage , Enno being a Frei son -- knew how to bring the dog up , lots of active aggression (fight drive) , yet very trainable and a thinking dog. This is what current sport neglects . 
Same with Enno's son Drigon . This was not training . This was their genetic inheritance , Frei passed it on , Enno passed it on , Drigon passed it on. 
Another Enno son Falk Eichendorfschule BSP 298


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mutz Kosakenwald at a club trial. Handler Rainer Kölblin

One of the Staatsmacht dogs did several years ago. Can't remember which one.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

holland said:


> lol...ok who was the dog-and trainer-and did the trainer have OCD?


lmao



carmspack said:


> 300 is the potential
> 
> Enno Antrefftal BSP 299 (Fritz Biehler)
> 
> ...


Wow, that's extremely impressive 

Drigon vom Fuhrmannshof









Enno vom Antrefftal


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is that dog Enno a Showlines dog? I really like his looks


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Club trials don't count. But yes all good IPO handlers and trainers have OCD.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well Mutz did well at the BSP as well - SG I believe third place - score maybe 196?

Hey Cliff , you would appreciate this .
Back in the day , a friend who had my dogs and did co-operative breeding - good for her needs, good for mine , had many opportunities to hang out at Paul Hombach's place . Paul had Fritz Biehler there - selling him Enno Antrefftal . I actually did a breeding to one of the very last Enno sons -- the "thing" with Biehler is that he knew dogs and could train a hard dog and could train a softer dog. 
Enno powerful powerful dog -- hard bites.
This friend of mine also took the dogs out with her when she hung out with the Vollrath family. Great decoys . Lots of wisdom gained.

Now they want this hyper speed . A GSD is not a malinois.
I love a good working dog no matter what breed . I love a good malinois and had the opportunity to be in close training contact with several - super-top French ring competitors . I love a good beauceron - have seen them .
But each breed is distinct and should not become the other.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> well Mutz did well at the BSP as well - SG I believe third place - score maybe 196?
> 
> Hey Cliff , you would appreciate this .
> Back in the day , a friend who had my dogs and did co-operative breeding - good for her needs, good for mine , had many opportunities to hang out at Paul Hombach's place . Paul had Fritz Biehler there - selling him Enno Antrefftal . I actually did a breeding to one of the very last Enno sons -- the "thing" with Biehler is that he knew dogs and could train a hard dog and could train a softer dog.
> ...


 Amen to that.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Baillif said:


> *Club trials don't count.* But yes all good IPO handlers and trainers have OCD.


I'll bet you change your mind about that, once you've trialed a dog.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h50zMDSxITw


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the judging of today is entirely more difficult than it was when the two previously mentioned dogs were trialing, so that should be taken into account. I've never personally seen a dog get a perfect overall score, club level or higher, but I have seen a few come close. I know its just a "club level" score, but Carma put up 98-98-97 for her IPO1 and I was pretty happy about it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

That same channel has his obedience too. Pretty cool, 1974.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

That video really shows how standards have changed. Take today's V scoring dogs, judge them under yesterday's standards, you'll have a lot of close to perfect scores.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

A Rottweiler, Pascha Vom Hegestrauch had a 300 in the early 90's.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> I'll bet you change your mind about that, once you've trialed a dog.


Nope. Home field advantage or even being able to step on the field and practice with the dog before a trial changes everything and judging isn't as strict as regional national or world level events. Not to mention familiar decoys that's a whole other can of worms.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nope - also -- besides you can't compare club level with BSP , which Frei , Enno, Drigon, Falk, and Aco Burg Esch -- all related sons and grandsons of Frei .

Biehler commented that these were thinking dogs. 
Some people now don't want the dog to think . They want a reliable automaton , every action programmed .


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't get me wrong the titles count but close to perfect scores like that at club trials are always taken with a huge grain of salt


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

depends on the judge !

that is one of the problems with looking at scores at the lower levels .

went to a trial 2 weeks ago judged by Raino Fluegge , who judged it as if it were Nationals --- tough .

2 weeks prior to that judging with other judge 
was haphazard - no comparison whatsoever


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Baillif said:


> Nope. Home field advantage or even being able to step on the field and practice with the dog before a trial changes everything and judging isn't as strict as regional national or world level events. Not to mention familiar decoys that's a whole other can of worms.


I will not say a club level trial isn't easier than nationals, but plenty of people never have a home field advantage because they never trial on a "home" field (train with clubs that don't have trials and/or with helpers that don't get "certified" to do trial helperwork). Do people who compete at the national level get no practice time on the field? I thought they did...


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

GatorDog said:


> I think the judging of today is entirely more difficult than it was when the two previously mentioned dogs were trialing, so that should be taken into account. I've never personally seen a dog get a perfect overall score, club level or higher, but I have seen a few come close. I know its just a "club level" score, but Carma put up 98-98-97 for her IPO1 and I was pretty happy about it.



Congratulations on that . . you need to get one of those bumper stickers thay says "my dog is smarter then your honor student". When are you doing IPO2?


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

GatorDog said:


> I think the judging of today is entirely more difficult than it was when the two previously mentioned dogs were trialing, so that should be taken into account. I've never personally seen a dog get a perfect overall score, club level or higher, but I have seen a few come close. I know its just a "club level" score, but Carma put up 98-98-97 for her IPO1 and I was pretty happy about it.


Not to be a creep or anything but I looked up the dogs you have in your signature (beautiful dogs by the way)

Was wondering if you could explain hat these titles are

IPO3(X2), FH, CGC, TT


Aiden vom HausDaka


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Liesje said:


> I will not say a club level trial isn't easier than nationals, but plenty of people never have a home field advantage because they never trial on a "home" field (train with clubs that don't have trials and/or with helpers that don't get "certified" to do trial helperwork). Do people who compete at the national level get no practice time on the field? I thought they did...


Club level judging isn't as 'sharp'....there is a long down judge as well as an obedience judge in the National level. Stadium time is mapped out for practice, but it is so short a time. Not like a club where they may have two weeks of mock trials before they host an actual trial.
I never have had home field advantage, because my club doesn't have a trial field. Tracking is where it may get a bit tricky as there is always a challenge to find enough space to fit in all the entrants. And the cover will never be what you 'practice on', because there may be a flooded field during the trial or whatever mother nature decides in that short window of time. 

My dog could care less about the helper he is biting, 
safety is always my concern. 

To be fair to the dog, I would always like a practice run on the field before trialing, but when we do protection challenges we never, ever have done so. I won't enter a trial if I don't trust the helperwork. 
My dog will never be a 100 point dog in any phase, but he is a good dog that has heart and balance...a thinking dog, and points aren't as important to me as the journey we are on. I dread the day that journey is but a memory.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen, I bred a Champion Beejays Gentle Ben daughter to the Enno son Arko vom Rossbach. Arko was imported from Germany after placing second in LGA in Germany. Ben was a Lance son.....I got my first dog that went to PD out of this litter...Deleware State Police...around1979. I am well aware of the value of Enno and his sire and progeny.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Nope. Home field advantage or even being able to step on the field and practice with the dog before a trial changes everything and judging isn't as strict as regional national or world level events. Not to mention familiar decoys that's a whole other can of worms.


Just because its a club trial means the dog gets home field advantage or any experience other than working in practice maybe once, as you would at a regional or national as well. A person can trial at an unfamiliar club to them if they want to..

Like Jane said, my young dog has never had a real "home field" anyway and never trialed on a field familiar to her outside of the designated practice day.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> Not to be a creep or anything but I looked up the dogs you have in your signature (beautiful dogs by the way)
> 
> Was wondering if you could explain hat these titles are
> 
> ...


IPO3 two times, FH- an IPO tracking title, Canine Good Citizen and Temperament Tested


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Don't get me wrong the titles count but close to perfect scores like that at club trials are always taken with a huge grain of salt


Always? By who? People who've never trialed a dog? I doubt you still feel that way once you've trialed. I still bet you'll have a different appreciation of it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yes, in some trials, with some judges.. People get gifts, no doubt.. But there are a lot of judges that don't give points away and judge club trials pretty tough. 

I know the UScA judges I've trialed under have had a sharp pencil, but, were consistent across the board..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My first GSD's sire (working line) had two 100s, one in protection, I want to say it was 100-90something-100. That was in Germany (he was imported, titled). I have no idea what "level" of trial. I never met him but would have liked to, based on what his owner told me, he sounded like the type of dog I like. Unfortunately his daughter that I had (given to me by a breeder as an adult/retired from breeding) was not like him and did not do SchH, but still a fun dog to train and title.


----------

